# Kindle 2 screensavers



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone tried changing the screensavers over yet.. I did last night and it was a disaster.. froze up everything I finally had to remove the entire file.. anyone else had any luck?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> anyone tried changing the screensavers over yet.. I did last night and it was a disaster.. froze up everything I finally had to remove the entire file.. anyone else had any luck?


No, I haven't and reading this, I'm glad I didn't try!

L


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I read on another board that they blocked the ability to do this, but I don't know if it's true.

If it is true, I'm sure someone will figure out a new hack soon enough...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

kind of my thought too.. It went fine until the final stage where you do the Alt-Z then everytime you hit the button you could only see the old screensavers could not even get back to the home page.. was not hard to fix.. just went in with the USB port and then removed it, did a soft reboot and it was back to normal


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That will be very depressing if they blocked that! I hate those screen savers and it think it is a great way to add security as well. I though it was alt-shift-0?
not z. I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My feeling is, with this Kindle, they tightened up a lot loopholes, got rid of a lot of undocumented features...all in an effort to make is less modifiable by the end user.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Can we remove some of the K2 screen savers?
I really dislike most of them.

Eric


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Octochick said:


> That will be very depressing if they blocked that! I hate those screen savers and it think it is a great way to add security as well. I though it was alt-shift-0?
> not z. I am going to give it a try!


I thought alt-z made the kindle accept the files, and alt-shift-0 had something to do with turning the pages? I know: no horse in this race. lol.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I won't be changing mine. I don't want to void my warranty.    Also, I like them. They're all good authors, it looks very distinguished.   Although there WAS one where I thought it was a man and when I looked at the name it was a woman.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I was able to follow all of the old directions and had no problem till I got to the alt-shift-0 part.  I was able to get the file up using alt-z, and alt-f worked  to get the picture to full screen. 
It was the alt-shift-0 part that didn't work.  It came up with a bar at the top of the picture with some text on it, but never recognized it as a screen saver.  I didn't get any freezing though.
I decided to delete the screensaver file, and wait till someone who knows what they are doing figures it out....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is very disappointing. Most electronic devices allow for this kind of personalization. What is the point of having better picture quality if you can not use them for anything. You can pull the menu while viewing your pics and choose from several options for sizing how hard would  it be to add a "save as screensaver" option. I do not see why this is option Amazon would not want us to have? Or how on earth it could violate the warranty. It should be part of the package. I hate the screensavers they include and they do not even give as many options as before...!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Considering the screensavers I have on my K1, if there isn't a way to do this on the K2 I'm soooo glad I stayed with K1


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried it last night first thing - and got the same errors as everyone else. <sigh> I really want this feature back as well - I hope there is just a different way to do it that we haven't found yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sent an email to [email protected] requesting the ability to have custom screen savers. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just sent an email to [email protected] requesting the ability to have custom screen savers. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


You are the absolute best!

I will send one too! (But I hope it's there, just activated differently now)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a canned response:

Hello, Thanks for writing about having the ability to add customer screen savers to your Kindle 2. Strong customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us. I'll send your comments to the Kindle team. Thanks for your interest in Amazon Kindle. Please let us know if this e-mail resolved your question:

<sigh>


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My immediate guess is...this is a hack that they closed the loophole on. As I have said elsewhere on this board, I have had many people get in touch with me who need to "fix" their Kindles after trying (unsuccessfully) to put screensavers on. If people are getting in touch with me, just a user who answers questions, I can't imagine the volume of calls/questions/comments that CS has gotten on this issue. I am sure in the redesign, the edict came down, "Disable the undocumented user feature that let's people add their own screensavers" and it was done.

The question is, will the hackers of the world find a second workaround, like they did the first time?

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My immediate guess is...this is a hack that they closed the loophole on. As I have said elsewhere on this board, I have had many people get in touch with me who need to "fix" their Kindles after trying (unsuccessfully) to put screensavers on. If people are getting in touch with me, just a user who answers questions, I can't imagine the volume of calls/questions/comments that CS has gotten on this issue. I am sure in the redesign, the edict came down, "Disable the undocumented user feature that let's people add their own screensavers" and it was done.
> 
> The question is, will the hackers of the world find a second workaround, like they did the first time?
> 
> L


I agree it was a hack or loophole but they could solve that by just making it an easy option. The tools are there, a simple menu option to "save as screensaver" would be all it takes. I do not even care if you then have to use only one. This is a basic thing in my mind available on low rent computers, cell phones etc... Most of us leave our K's in a screensaver mode 24/7, not having an option to choose an image we want is a real step backward, imo.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also sent an email to the the K2 feedback and may send a few more, thanks for the link!


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Regarding these K2 screensavers...is there a way to view them without wearing out the power slider switch?  I looked through all of the menus, did text searches, and read through the user Guide, but I found nothing.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stu11926 said:


> Regarding these K2 screensavers...is there a way to view them without wearing out the power slider switch? I looked through all of the menus, did text searches, and read through the user Guide, but I found nothing.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jonathan


Nope. There's not. Sorry.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, I was all ready with screen savors I loved, to load into K2.
Another bump, in the road....
These screen savors are hideous, there so contradictory to the sleek new design.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Yep, I was all ready with screen savors I loved, to load into K2.
> Another bump, in the road....
> These screen savors are hideous, there so contradictory to the sleek new design.


Looks like another reason I am glad I stayed with the Klassic Kindle


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, so we can't have our own screensavers. But can we have pictures? Create a picture folder and all...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

no screensavers, but Oscar still scares me. lol


----------

